# Electric Timers



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone knew why you can't plug electrical timers into a extension socket. I just bought 2 for my beardies viv for the lights and when i read the instructions it says do not use in an extension socket. Anybody know why.


----------



## dinofred1 (Jan 13, 2007)

only 2 reasons i can think of is the wieght and the fact they can move about might afect the timer


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

no idea, i've done it


----------



## dinofred1 (Jan 13, 2007)

i use ex but fix them to a board or wall


----------



## ianyork (Sep 11, 2006)

i used to have a problem with one of my mechanical timers as it didnt like being on a side and the timing disk didnt work all that well but i went and purchased a digital timer from b and q and so far so good, lights go on and off as i programmed them too, cost more but worth the extra cash in my opinion


----------



## bjherp (Jul 10, 2005)

Having used timer switches for some years now, and extensions leads all over the place. We can say that they do work in extensions.

The only thing that i can think is if you have two next to each other they might overlap / catch each other.


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

its just to cover the compay that makes them i think. if your house burns down they dont want to get blamed basically.

I use them with timers and no probs at all


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

Same here - I've used them in extension leads for years. Some of mine do run a bit quick though - I have to put them back an hour or so every month. Maybe this is what they mean - the timer has to be in a wall socket (mounted vertically) to run accurately, rather than horizontal in an extension lead on the floor.


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Ahh i get it now Cheers folks


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

Everything in my room is in extension leads! lol. That's what comes from a student house having 4 sockets for a viv (heat and light) laptop, printer, speakrs, tv, video, xbox, lamps, fairy lights, alarm clock, phone charger, ipod charger..... I have A LOT of stuff plugged in! lol

All seems ok though!!!

Emma xXx


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Cool. Just wanted to check first. Don't want ma babies going on fire or anything


----------

